# Power Tool Batteries



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

All of my trains are RC/Battery (Airwire 9000). I use Ryobi power tool batteries as the power source. The batteries work great and give me two to three hours of operation. There are easily rechargeable so that I can have one ready at all times. Trains are running constantly during the day. The only drawback is I have to be extremely vigilant in plugging in the batter to get the polarity correct. More than once I have been in a hurry and have blown the decoder buy not focusing on polarity of the battery plug. I have now painted one side of the battery plug bright red and the corresponding battery side bright red. I have posted a YouTube video of one those trains: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOXT5wHMnTE


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always used black/or red and white wires and scratched a + on the positive side of each battery. Plus my name on it so it won't get taken.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a very interesting way to run with the batteries. Here's a similar application we did using drill batteries but made a socket from a charging module so they would only fit in one way....


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the pixs, Stan. I certainly will give this a try.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 

Great example. Really very clever. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Of course there is always this approach 


I found these clamps at Harbor Fright.













The pins that hold the flap pads are easlily pushed outl

Or if you can drill the pads and put in small sheet metal screws. The solderless conector goes under the sheet metal screw and the head of the screw becomes the contact
Only problem I had was finding screws that fit between the plactic housing slits so they could touch the contacts. That is why I went the way you see pictures 











I trimed the sodlerless connectors crimping part down a little 










It assembles like this 










It mounts like this.

Note I used red and black wires. 













Make all you want and use them


----------

